# Low budget Ambulance



## Bosco578 (Dec 27, 2008)

http://www.madnessvideo.net/videos....heap_Ambulance_Ride_Ends_Poorly/Funny_videos/

Idiots.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thread closed - already being discussed here

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10381


----------

